# Article 32 Investigation set for MSG Joseph D. Newell



## Trip_Wire (Aug 6, 2008)

RELEASE NUMBER: 080805-02
DATE POSTED: AUGUST 05, 2008
MEDIA ADVISORY: *Article 32 Investigation set for Master Sgt. Joseph D. Newell *

U.S. Army Special Forces Command Public Affairs Office

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, August 5, 2008) — The Article 32 investigation for the case of the United States v. Master Sgt. Joseph D. Newell will begin at 9:00 a.m., Aug. 12 here.

The Article 32 stems from an incident near Hyderabad, Afghanistan, occurring on or about March 5, 2008.* The allegations include premeditated murder; wrongfully mutilating a dead body; larceny; and violation of a lawful order.* Newell is presumed innocent unless and until proven guilty at court-martial.

He is currently assigned to Headquarters and Headquarters Company, 3rd Special Forces Group (Airborne) Fort Bragg, N.C.

Link:

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2008/August/080805-02.html


----------



## Scotth (Aug 6, 2008)

Why do you do a press release about an upcoming Article 32 hearing?

If they decide to proceed with charges I could see doing a press release but doing a press release on accusations alone just trashes the rep of the operator.  This seems more like a publicity move to keep people in Afghanistan happy.  Kind of like a perp walk in the civilian world.


----------



## 8'Duece (Aug 6, 2008)

Geez, here we go again, but this time it's under a new CO.  

This one should be interesting.:uhh:


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 6, 2008)

Do not let this discussion get out of hand.


----------



## Paddlefoot (Aug 6, 2008)

I hope he gets a fair hearing. 

Generally speaking, the UCMJ has been working fairly decent over these past few years, with a few notable exceptions.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 7, 2008)

That must be hard on the team dynamic when things like this are brought into the investigative light. I don't want to get this thread out of control but can anyone tell me how they dealt with something like this on their team, how it affected the team, their performance, their leadership, etc. PM if you don't want to sound off here. Just an O trying to learn more about these things....


----------



## Rabid Badger (Aug 8, 2008)

This was broken by an asshat AP reporter who's sole purpose in life is to make a name for himself.

KEVIN MAURER has written many negative articles on the military. He sensationalizes everything to gain a response.

He has written pro and con military articles, but he makes this one out to be 'THE ONE'. 

Visions of 'My Lai' are dancing through this fuckers head....along with a Pulitzer. This sensationalizing gets old fast.

This will not go well for the military or for SF, either way.....


----------



## P. Beck (Aug 9, 2008)

Everybody gets their turn in the barrel.  This, like Haditha, will just have to play itself out.

The good thing is, the truth is a perfect defense.  If you've done no wrong, fear not.

The problem is that the press will give full volume to the accusation because it fits the "Approved Narrative".  But the acquittal will be a whisper at the back of the room because it won't fit their agenda.

With few notable exceptions, the members of the "Fourth Estate" have the collective attention span of a fruit-fly.

"Mud makes good paint." - Old Russian saying.


----------



## AWP (Sep 19, 2008)

Going to trial.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080918...han_death_2;_ylt=AhMTEqog3vtXe1r1VH7xwOfOVooA

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2008/September/080918-01.html



> RELEASE NUMBER: 080918-01
> DATE POSTED: SEPTEMBER 18, 2008
> 
> PRESS RELEASE: Newell arraigned for alleged murder and desecration of Afghan male
> ...


----------



## TTRNUSMC (Feb 26, 2009)

*Thank GOD!!!  MSgt Newell. Cleared.*

MSgt Newell was cleared of all charges. 

The story is available online. Not sure if we are permitted to copy and paste news stories but you can search it in google and see.

I'm so happy for him and his family. I'm always sick to my stomach when we put soldiers on trial for being SOLDIERS.   War is an ugly ugly thing and Soldiers are sometimes put in places where they have to do things no one can even comprehend. I thank GOD for these brave warriors. 


T~


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Feb 26, 2009)

Discussed here:  http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?t=17545&page=4


----------

